# Speaker sizes for a 2000 Altima?



## gotRoot (Aug 13, 2004)

Just blew out one of my speakers this morning and I do not have my trusty manual with me. Does anyone know the sizes for the front and rear speakers for a year 2000 Altima? Thanks for any info!

Accidentally crossposted in the Altima section when I did not know this forum existed. Sorry about that.


----------



## JAC1987 (Oct 24, 2008)

both speakers are 6.5, you can improve alot the BASS if you mount a pair of 6x9 in the back


----------

